# what are the static table and the dynamic table in ffsÃ¯Â¼ÂŸ



## coopci (Oct 26, 2009)

*what are the static table and the dynamic table in ffsï¼Ÿ*

This question is from the -c level flag of fsck_ffs. It says level can be:

0 The file system is in the old (static table) format.

1 The file system is in the new (dynamic table) format.


What are these static table and dynamic table?


----------

